# Transmission issues on 2017 Diesel Auto



## IndyDieselCruze (Dec 3, 2017)

I have a 2017 Cruze Diesel Auto with 15,000 miles on it and I've noticed an issue with the transmission shifting hard and sometimes slipping especially when its warming up. Is this normal or should I be concerned with the 9 speed and have the mechanic look at it? I'm still new to the Diesel Universe and I love it to so far aside from the learning curve. 
Thanks!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Most auto transmissions will usually display some slippage/rough shifts prior to getting to full operating temp.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Mine has had a weird 1st to 2nd shift since new but only first thing in the morning and only when it's not warm outside. 

Overall it's shifts weird compared to the old autos I'm use to.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Wonder if there's a friction modifying additive that can be used ... or perhaps a complete change of the fluid? My '17 Camaro had a grinding noise coming from the differential, and the corrective action GM corporate came up with was to drain the fluid, refill it, drive around in circles in reverse 9-15 times, then drain/refill the diff, and do the same drive in circles in reverse again, drain/refill. Not sure how or why, but it seemed to work :icon_scratch:
Now I might have to do the same for the transmission as well ... drain/refill that is. Thank goodness it's under warranty!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I read a post this morning on TheTruthAboutCars.com that a lot of the CTS and Camaro folks are having quite the headaches with their GM sourced translation units. Not the 9 speed we have, but still good to keep an eye on (how GM behaves given any know issues/design defects). 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Even my 1.4l Cruze Eco (with gasoline engine) and 6spd auto gearbox slips. It's probably the torque converter; or occasionally an RPM hiccup.
Sometimes my needle stays at a certain RPM range (eg: 2500RPM) for a while, while I'm accelerating; almost as if I had a CVT.


----------

